# Bunker Samples: Bunker Strings Vol. 1 (Reviewed)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 5, 2019)

In today's video, let's take a look at a niche string library that effectively complements your existing libraries.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks for a great review! And if anyone has any questions about Bunker Strings, just ask away!


----------

